
Dictionary of Numbers - spatten
http://blog.xkcd.com/2013/05/15/dictionary-of-numbers/
======
taternuts
I really like the idea, but it seems like it would become pretty intrusive
injecting text after every large number on the page. It's especially uncool
with headings and titles (<http://i.imgur.com/T3yj1ZD.png>), I think in those
instances it should support a hover+click to expand so it doesn't ruin the
look and feel.

